# Lateral release/medial repair



## bethh05 (Jul 25, 2013)

The patient twisted their knee resulting in a patellar disruption with a small fracture of the medial patella. The physician performs a open lateral release and also sutures the medial retinaculum. I used 27425 for the release, but is the suturing of the medial retinaculum considered inclusive to the release, if not any ideas on what CPT to use for the suturing?  Thanks!!


----------



## tabytha (Jul 25, 2013)

It is part of the extensor mechanism of the knee, 27385 for primary repair or 27386 for secondary reconstruction. The extensor mechanism includes the quadriceps mucle group, quadriceps tendon, patella, patellar retinaculum, patellar ligament or adjacent soft tissues. Refrncd frm Orthopaedic Coder Pink Sheet 1-3-2011. (Margie Scalley Vaught)


----------

